# New iPad écran a la jaunisse :(



## corrs78 (24 Mars 2012)

Je trouve que mon New iPad a la jaunisse. :hein:

J'ai l'ipad depuis 1 semaine, j'ai lu sur le web qu'apres 2 cycle de recharge ça pourrait régler le problème ( sans convictions )

Et aujourd'hui toujours le même soucis. 
J'ai pu comparer avec l'iPad 2 c'est sans appel. 
Autant les noirs sont profonds et le retira est mangnifique autant mes blancs tirent vraiment sur le jaune ( blanc cassé ) 
Je vais aller dans un app store pour comparer, mais je suis persuadé que ce n'est pas normal. 

Je suis tout seul ? 

Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (26 Mars 2012)

Salut,
Perso je suis super content de l'écran de mon nouvel iPad. Celui de mon iPad 2 tirait très légèrement vers le jaune mais c'était pas très gênant. Je précise tout de même que je l'avais fait remplacer pour ce problème. Le précédent était vraiment jaune et ça me dérangeait. Bon bref cette fois-ci avec l'iPad 3 j'ai une teinte un peu bleutée donc je suis ravi. 
Ce que je te conseille c'est de demander un echange comme je l'ai fait après avoir vérifié sur place ou carrément de te faire rembourser et d'en acheter un autre.


----------



## olivier9275 (26 Mars 2012)

Pas de jaunisse pour moi !

Par contre, j'avais une poussière sous l'écran, vraiment gênante (au milieu, ça faisait un point blanc de 2 ou 3 pixels). Donc je l'ai ramené à l'Apple Store où je l'avais acheté et ils me l'ont changé. Et là, c'est parfait !

Je ne sais pas si ça marche aussi pour la jaunisse.


----------



## corrs78 (28 Mars 2012)

Suite du dossier : 

Je me suis rendu dans un Apple store ou j'ai pu constaté que mon. IPad à des blancs qui tirent franchement sur le jaune.. Bref sur une page blanche c'était flagrant. 

Malheureusement, ils n'ont pas pu me le changer sous prétexte que je l'avais acheté en ligne. 
De plus ils m'ont avancé l'argument comme quoi la colorimétrie  pouvait dépendre des lots de dalles

J'ai donc appelé le service client qui eux veulent bien me le remplacer. 
Je vous dirais si le nouveau " nouvelle ipAd" à des blancs qui sont blancs. 

Ce qui est sur 'c'est que le vendeur n'a pas pu nier et s'est rendu à l'évidence, même si l'écran n'a pas l'air d'avoir de problème en soit, il est beaucoup plus jaune que les autres...


À suivre....


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (28 Mars 2012)

Ok cela n'est pas une nouveauté en soi; de tous temps les iDevices ont eu des écrans tirant tantôt sur le jaune tantôt sur le bleu (et d'ailleurs Apple n'est pas le seul concerné, loin de là...). 
Après c'est une question de goût. Perso je ne supporte pas les écrans à dominante jaune alors que pour ma femme c'est le contraire 

Quoiqu'il en soit Apple a toujours été conciliant sur ce point. Ils procèdent à un échange si on n'est pas satisfait.


----------



## corrs78 (28 Mars 2012)

D'ailleurs je tiens à souligner que le monsieur du service clientèle, à été très courtois et efficace. De plus je n'ai presque pas attendu. Ce que j'espère c'est en recevoir un neuf qui a une dominante blanc. Le vendeur de l'Apple store m'a dit que c'était du 50/50, mais vu le faible nombre de personnes qui se plaignent de ce problème, je pense que ça ne concerne qu'une minorité de dalles. Ou alors c'est qu'un iPad vieilli (sépia) gêne que moi (j'exagère)

Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (28 Mars 2012)

De rien  en tout cas bonne chance pour ton prochain iPad.


----------

